# Upgraded Chrome Bianchi Pista



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

I have been throwing serious money at my chrome Bianchi Pista and I am running out of ideas. I have replaced all of the stock components. It is nearing perfection. I use it for commuting and weekends jaunts. Can you suggest any more upgrades?

Selle Italia SLK saddle
Black alloy post with more set back
Ritchey pro stem
Cervelo bull horn bars
Cane Creek single aero brake lever
Ultegra dual pivot front brake
FSA headset, Lizard Skins headset seal
Sealed cartridge BB (110mm spindle for 44mm chainline)
18T freewheel (44mm chainline)
StrongLight 130 BCD track crank, 165mm arms
TA Specialites 1/8" 48T Alize track chainring
SRAM single speed chain
Mavic wheels, quick release (Aksium) front 
Kevlar belted 23mm tires
Strap on Minoura water bottle cage
RedLine chain tugs
SPD pedals
Performance Forte carbon fork with chromoly steerer
BB shell (frame) drilled for water drainage


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

Its perfect, don't mess with it any more. Start saving for the next bike.


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

so how does it ride?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

What are you asking us for? There's not much else to do.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

not much left to do, really.
get some higher-end tires. michelin pro races for example.
dump the fork for an full carbon one
dump the SPDs for keo carbons. but i see how double sided is useful on a fixie. Ti speedplay zeros then.
if you're into spending ridiculous amounts of money, then carbon brake calipers or zero gravitys.
but as people have said before, i wouldn't mess with it. its a hell of a nice bike at the moment, start saving up for the next one.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

get a more expensive fork


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

the mismatched wheels, chain tensioners, hi rise stem, bottle cage and performance fork really scream bad ass. at least you lined up your wheels for the photo

j/k, its rainy here today and i want to go ride. im just feeling spicy


----------



## LaxFactor (Nov 19, 2006)

You're in need of some Phil. Phil Wood hubs are wonderful. You may want to look into those and maybe some Deep V's. A Phil Wood BB may also fit nicely.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

"Perfection is achieved not when nothing more can be added, but when nothing more can be taken away." A. Saint Exupery


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's a safety upgrade: You're running a freewheel cog so perhaps you should consider adding a rear brake.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

you're running a FREEWHEEL????
throw that hub away and get a fixed set-up


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

I was wondering when somone was going to suggest going to fixed gear. It has a fixed/free flip flop hub so I can go fixed at any time, but will probably keep it as a single speed. I cannot add a rear brake as the rear bridge is not drilled. I am very happy with the low budget carbon fork, even though it has a chromoly steerer. I am a little leery of having a carbon steerer tube, although I purchased a spare 1" crown race if I later decide to try a full carbon fork. A metal steerer tube is easier to cut than carbon and although alloy would have been nice, I am not at all worried about breaking the chromoly steerer.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

why is it that you don't want to go fixed, if i may enquire?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Kaboom said:


> why is it that you don't want to go fixed, if i may enquire?


probably because he wants to be able to coast down hills.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> probably because he wants to be able to coast down hills.


Very true. Long descents on a fixed gear is real biatch. 
Regardless, the OP should have a rear brake should he pick up some serious speed on these descents running a freecog. A front brake alone may not cut it in some instances.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

damn, to go DOWN hills you first have to go UP them.
he's currently running 70.1 gear inches. that's a relatively tall gear, so unless he's seriously strong he's not going to be climbing many long, steep hills with it.
but this is all of course personal preference.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Even on a fixed gear, the addition of a rear brake makes all the difference in the world, especially in comfort, when making very long descents.....it really helps.

I finished a double century fixed (big mistake) this weekend with close to 10,000 ft of climbing, running 69 gear inches. Next hilly long distance ride, I'm running a freecog for sure.

Here's a shot of my recent conversion....


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

I am thinking about my next project bike. There is a nice Soma Rush frame in my size at a local shop. The Rush is drilled for both front and rear brakes as well as water bottle cage bosses. It doesn't have the flash of the Chrome Pista, but it looks good in black.


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

Sorry, it was a no go converting my IRO rear track wheel to quick release. I had no trouble finding a correctly threaded 10x1 standard hollow axle and a old style hidden cam QR skewer at the local bike shop. However, when removing the old axle, I found out that because of the IRO's pressed and sealed hub bearings, the IRO axle has non-standard features. There is a smooth area on each side of the axle where it contacts the bearings that is wider than the threaded part of the axle. There is also a concentric axle ridge behind each bearing. So if I were to use a standard hollow axle, there would be constant play between the axle and the press bearings, as they mismatch in size.

I also figure that although I would not need a box wrench to undo the rear wheel, there would not be much time savings as the QR skewer would have to be removed each time to remove the chain tensioners. Plus the clamping tension with QR is not nearly as high as axle nuts. Axle slippage could cause the chain to fall off of a fixie.

Even if you have a rear hub with loose ball bearings and a standard axle, I would not recommend doing this conversion.


----------

